# Greetings from Surfingisfun001 and Peachy!!!



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Greetings from Surfingisfun001 and Peachy. A couple of realllly old school dpsh members. We are hanging out in the flesh and wanted to say hello. Holla' back if you remember us.














Hope all our friends, new and old are doing well.


----------



## Xerei (Feb 17, 2010)

surf said:


> Greetings from Surfingisfun001 and Peachy. A couple of realllly old school dpsh members. We are hanging out in the flesh and wanted to say hello. Holla' back if you remember us.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh sheeeee! It's been a minute bro! How ya'll doin?


----------



## Aridity (Jun 12, 2011)

How are you doing surfing?


----------



## 35467 (Dec 31, 2010)

Aridity said:


> How are you doing surfing?


He might be robbing banks


----------



## Xerei (Feb 17, 2010)

Mayer-Gross said:


> He might be robing banks


Heh, his name isn't robbingisfun001.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

What's up guys. Not much has changed with me DP wise or other. But I'm still alive and kicking. Been through good times and bad. How about you Xerei and Aridity?


----------



## Xerei (Feb 17, 2010)

surf said:


> What's up guys. Not much has changed with me DP wise or other. But I'm still alive and kicking. Been through good times and bad. How about you Xerei and Aridity?


Aok. Gettin up and around in life. Life's up and down though, DP or not tbh. If it ain't DP, it's gonna be something else, so I guess you're not missin out =P.


----------



## Aridity (Jun 12, 2011)

surf said:


> What's up guys. Not much has changed with me DP wise or other. But I'm still alive and kicking. Been through good times and bad. How about you Xerei and Aridity?


Nice to hear bro! Still fucked man but coming with terms to it so yeah. Wish you the best man


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Aridity said:


> Nice to hear bro! Still fucked man but coming with terms to it so yeah. Wish you the best man


I hear you bro. Thanks, I wish you the best too.


----------



## freezeup (Oct 1, 2016)

surf said:


> Greetings from Surfingisfun001 and Peachy. A couple of realllly old school dpsh members. We are hanging out in the flesh and wanted to say hello. Holla' back if you remember us.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just seeing this post now. I'm doing alright as far as improvement of my life goes. Mental health wise, I'm better, but in and out of pretty severe pits of despair. I got a job doing land surveying which pays great money and that includes health insurance + 401k + other benefits. I hope you guys are hanging in there.

- deeza


----------



## dalailama15 (Aug 13, 2004)

surf said:


> Greetings from Surfingisfun001 and Peachy. A couple of realllly old school dpsh members. We are hanging out in the flesh and wanted to say hello. Holla' back if you remember us.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Henlo


surf said:


> Greetings from Surfingisfun001 and Peachy. A couple of realllly old school dpsh members. We are hanging out in the flesh and wanted to say hello. Holla' back if you remember us.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

